# Not Getting Alerts Anymore



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I used to get alerts to threads that I have replied to or threads that I started and other have responded to, but now all of a sudden I've stop getting the alerts. My settings haven't changed. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Resist said:


> I used to get alerts to threads that I have replied to or threads that I started and other have responded to, but now all of a sudden I've stop getting the alerts. My settings haven't changed. Any suggestions?


Are you subscribed to the threads you want alerts for? Are those threads active? Did you get an alert for me quoting you here?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yes, you did get the alert...


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

No, I didn't get an alert for you quoting me here. I had to actually come back to this thread to see if anyone replied to it. I used to get alerts all the time to threads I made and posted to, and I didn't change any of my settings.

Now if I open the Alerts tab it will show me that I did an alert. But it used to show me a number without opening it, as to how many alerts I got and if I put my curser over the tab it should show me the alert. Right now overtime I put my curser over the tab is just say I have no new alerts.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Resist said:


> No, I didn't get an alert





Resist said:


> Now if I open the Alerts tab it will show me that I did an alert.


You're definitely getting alerts. You'll get another one for this quote.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> You're definitely getting alerts. You'll get another one for this quote.


Now I finally got an alert!


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Well, once again I'm not getting alerts to threads I've commented to and someone replied.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Resist said:


> Well, once again I'm not getting alerts to threads I've commented to and someone replied.


Reply


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

You got that alert too.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I did not get the alert for your response, nothing showed up until I put my curser over the Alerts icon. Normally I would get a number highlighted over it telling my how many alerts I have. And just prior to your response there wasn't an alert for someone that responded to another thread post I made.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

You did get the alert for my reply as the screenshot proves.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I didn't even get this reply from you! My Alerts just says I have no new alerts, that's it. I had to find the thread and look. Something is definitely wrong with the forum.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

You weren't supposed to "get that reply from me". I didn't quote you and you aren't subscribed to this thread. That means you won't get an alert for this post either. You need to subscribe to a thread to get an alert for a new post that doesn't quote you. There's nothing wrong with the forum. You just have incorrect expectations of alerts.

You left the option to subscribe to content you've participated in unchecked so you're not going to get the alerts for new posts that don't quote you from any of them..


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I've always gotten alerts for threads I've started and posted to before. That option you're showing me is for email notifications, I don't want those. I just want alerts. And what do you mean I'm not subscribed to this thread? I started this thread!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Resist said:


> That option you're showing me is for email notifications, I don't want those. I just want alerts. And what do you mean I'm not subscribed to this thread? I started this thread!


No it's not. The top box. Look at it again.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> No it's not. The top box. Look at it again.


I did look at it, the Alerts box. It said "You have no new alerts". So clearly we are seeing different things. Either way, as I've said before I have not changed my settings and used to get alerts telling me someone responded to a thread I started. Now most of the time I don't.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

And you shouldn’t because the top box in the image I posted is unchecked.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> And you shouldn't because the top box in the image I posted is unchecked.


And I keep telling you I never had that box checked before but always got alerts from threads I started or posted in.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Then you got them all in error because that’s the whole point of that checkbox.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

You’ll see now that you’ve checked that box, you got an alert for my post above even though I didn’t quote you.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Yes, but that doesn't explain why it didn't work before with other posts that I did get alert for.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Resist said:


> Yes, but that doesn't explain why it didn't work before with other posts that I did get alert for.


Because of these settings? You were quoted, mentioned or liked or you manually watched a thread?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I have to assume the auto-watch box was accidentally unchecked at some point with no memory of it.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> I have to assume the auto-watch box was accidentally unchecked at some point with no memory of it.


If it was unchecked, I didn't do it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Resist said:


> If it was unchecked, I didn't do it.


Username checks out.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Resistance is futile!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

My wife's favorite line is "I couldn't have changed that setting because I didn't even know about it". :expressionless:


----------

